

“Chip.” $9 computer, faster/smaller than a Raspberry Pi - zaaaaz
http://makezine.com/2015/05/07/next-thing-co-releases-worlds-first-9-computer/

======
jsilence
Not to belittle their effort, but if you add the HDMI shield to the main
board, you end up with a 24$ computer. That is pretty close to the RasPi 2.

~~~
icefox
Except almost more interesting than the chip itself is the PocketChip which
lets you easily swap the computers so not only could you upgrade to a faster
chip when it comes out, but you could treat them as cartridge. At $9 a pop I
could sell a game for the pocketchip for $20 and it just so happens that the
game comes on a full blown computer. Combined with an open source design and
you could have a number of different computers with different capabilities
like star fox back in the day. If you need more of {X} you get the $12 chip,
no wifi? $6 chip

This is what I have been on the watch for ever since the raspberry pi compute
module came out for much more than I was expecting. The computer is no longer
the expensive part, the display is.

------
ericmo
Is this open source hardware as in RPi? Like, you can actually use the GPU,
but shaders and everything else are closed source?

------
DonGateley
Yet another crowd funded wet dream.

~~~
DominikD
And third link on HN with little to no interest since yesterday.

------
Jugurtha
This looks nice..

